# WWE wrestling Fsnclub



## Desolater66 (Sep 26, 2008)

This is the club for all of you wwe wrestling fans out there.

What do you think about any of the McMahons or general managers like then or hate them

Talk about Raw, Rmackdown. Tna or Ecw.
Talk about the superstars or latest match-ups.
Talk about any superstar in the Wwe and what you think about them
Got any Wwe superstar or match news talk about it here


Like a superstar or a match-up or hate any super start or matchup talk about it here. What match do you think wouldf be awsome or ant matches you hate talk anout it

Warning Wwe bashers will be put through a table.

Its all fair game join up.

FanClub Members

1) fredie175


----------



## Fredie (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE wrestling Club*

Hmm, I really don't like a lot of the new superstars like, Cody Rhodes and Ted D'Biase Jr.
What's your favourite wrestler, mine is the Undertaker, no questions.


----------



## Desolater66 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE wrestling Club*

The Undertaker is pretty sweet.

I like jeff Hardy and do you wanrt to join the club?


----------



## Fredie (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, I will. Jeff Hardy is pretty cool too, I just wish that he wouldn't make silly mistakes in his career; like taking steroids...


----------



## Desolater66 (Sep 27, 2008)

Like Jeff needs steroids xD


----------



## Fredie (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, I agree, unfortunately he didn't...


----------



## Desolater66 (Sep 28, 2008)

I wonder when undertaker is going to be a WWE Hall of Famer becouse he deserves it but at the same time he will be missed.


----------



## Fredie (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, probably when he retires, which will be pretty soon, he has a really bad knee injury which doesn't seem to go away. He will probably retire once someone has beaten his Wrestlemania streak.
What do you think of the rumours that Stone Cold will be returning at Wrestlemania 25 for 1 last match?


----------



## Desolater66 (Oct 9, 2008)

Someone beating undertakers  wrestlemania  win streak screw that his win streak should retire with him. It would bw cool seeing undertaker retire with his wrestlemenia win streak. It would be like seeing DX doing their screw you gesture or seeing Stone  Cold flipping off people with both hands as they leave the ring.

I dident know the rumer about Stone Cold comming back but that would be awsome.

( come on people join up)


----------



## JacobEliteTyranitar (Oct 25, 2010)

hey, anyone see Bragging Rights last night? A.W.E.S.O.M.E :)


----------



## JacobEliteTyranitar (Oct 25, 2010)

HI


----------

